# New to urban. No clue.



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I ride my 5inch travel FS mtb on the trails and i have a city commuter i built up for around town. Im looking to get into hopping around and busting my butt like a jackass in the park and concrete areas around town. 

Im 5'9 and right a medium frame mtb (17") How does sizing/geo differ and what do i look for for my size in a frame? I have a set of 26" disc only wheels and a handfull of other parts for a complete build except a fork. I notice a lot of street bikes are 20" and 24". is 26" mainly for dirt jumping? is it not worth going to the park with a 26" wheeled urban bike? do they even make those? sorry for being a noob... Thanks in advance.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

26" will do just fine. Don't worry what others are riding. Do what feels right for you.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Giant STP, GT Rukus, BlkMrkt Mob etc. Check those out for a start


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

kikoraa said:


> I ride my 5inch travel FS mtb on the trails and i have a city commuter i built up for around town. Im looking to get into hopping around and busting my butt like a jackass in the park and concrete areas around town.
> 
> Im 5'9 and right a medium frame mtb (17") How does sizing/geo differ and what do i look for for my size in a frame? I have a set of 26" disc only wheels and a handfull of other parts for a complete build except a fork. I notice a lot of street bikes are 20" and 24". is 26" mainly for dirt jumping? is it not worth going to the park with a 26" wheeled urban bike? do they even make those? sorry for being a noob... Thanks in advance.


this is the typical (contemporary classic) geometry/setup for a dirt jumper. the term 'urban' is vague, so i'll assume you mean bmx style jumping and street riding (bunnyhopping stuff, 180 bunnyhops etc., manuals, skatepark riding etc.).

Blackmarket Soldier:









there are also 20" wheel and 24"


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

kikoraa said:


> I ride my 5inch travel FS mtb on the trails and i have a city commuter i built up for around town. Im looking to get into hopping around and busting my butt like a jackass in the park and concrete areas around town.
> 
> Im 5'9 and right a medium frame mtb (17") How does sizing/geo differ and what do i look for for my size in a frame? I have a set of 26" disc only wheels and a handfull of other parts for a complete build except a fork. I notice a lot of street bikes are 20" and 24". is 26" mainly for dirt jumping? is it not worth going to the park with a 26" wheeled urban bike? do they even make those? sorry for being a noob... Thanks in advance.


this is the typical (contemporary classic) geometry/setup for a dirt jumper. the term 'urban' is vague, so i'll assume you mean bmx style jumping and street riding (bunnyhopping stuff, 180 bunnyhops etc., manuals, skatepark riding etc.).

Blackmarket Soldier:









there are also 20" wheel, 22" wheel (rare), 24" wheel, and 26" wheel BMX bikes.


















Picture request: side by side 20" and 24" BMX


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

IamDefiler said:


> 26" will do just fine. Don't worry what others are riding. Do what feels right for you.


+1 ..at 5'9" you could ride anything.

IMO if you master a 20" you'll either take to a big bike like a fish to water- or never go back to a big bike again.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Ride what you think would be fun.

I'm 5'2" and I love my 26" urban bikes (to the point where I grabbed the second one). I like my 20" BMX, but the mtb's are just a little more fun for me. I am interested in scooping up a 24" at some point... but I have too many bikes right now.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> this is the typical (contemporary classic) geometry/setup for a dirt jumper. the term 'urban' is vague, so i'll assume you mean bmx style jumping and street riding (bunnyhopping stuff, 180 bunnyhops etc., manuals, skatepark riding etc.).
> 
> Blackmarket Soldier:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Good info!
I'm yet to decide on whether a Phantom or a Two6Player. Do you think a Phantom is easier to manual & bunnyhop? I can get the Phantom cheaper since its pre-owned. Which of the two is more versatile as well? What do you guys think?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

kaneshiro76 said:


> I'm yet to decide on whether a Phantom or a Two6Player. Do you think a Phantom is easier to manual & bunnyhop? I can get the Phantom cheaper since its pre-owned. Which of the two is more versatile as well? What do you guys think?


i've never heard of a "Phantom" . . . . like this? Dawes Phantom Boys 2011 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

the Dartmoor Two6Player appears to be a much better bike....


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> i've never heard of a "Phantom" . . . . like this? Dawes Phantom Boys 2011 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
> 
> the Dartmoor Two6Player appears to be a much better bike....


It's from the same brand.. check this out:
Phantom | D A R T M O O R
or this:
Rowery Asów: Robert Kulesza i Dartmoor Phantom 2012*|*JoyRide

It's like an inch bigger than the Two6Player.. but most of their DJ athletes use Two6Players and Codys!


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I see this as my cheapest bet for my intro. I plan to use it in the street mainly.
Jamis Komodo Frame '09 > Components > Frames > Mountain Bike frames | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

It only comes in the 14"
Would that be too small for me at 5'9?
I ride an 18" trace x mtb but not sure how that compares to the 14/16" dj bikes.

If i get this i plan on using a rigid fork and 175mm cranks.

There is also this
http://www.psyclestore.com/products.php?product=Nummers-Singlespeed-Urban{47}DJ-Frame

Which would be better for street riding and hopping around? The geos are way different on those too.

the nummers will have a rigid for also.

edit -

Also found this Brand-X Dirt Jump Frame MK III | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
it comes in a 15"


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

kikoraa said:


> I see this as my cheapest bet for my intro. I plan to use it in the street mainly.
> Jamis Komodo Frame '09 > Components > Frames > Mountain Bike frames | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
> 
> It only comes in the 14"
> ...


If you want to ride rigid and street, you should probably go with a chromoly frame.. most street riders prefer it to aluminum because it flexes. Normally you want the bike to fit like a glove. At 5'9 I would buy as small as it comes.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I cant find anything chromo in that similar pricepoint. I would like to find a cheaper frame like the 3 mentioned so I don't invest too much if I don't get into it. 

What kind of geo should I look for if I only intend to ride street with some skate park type obstacles? All of them seem to have similar top tube lengths but standover and rear tri geos are very different. I like the komodo frame and I can get the 14 or 16.5 used but just not sure if that will be good for what I intend to use it for. 

I'm not planning on doing big air/drops. Just tables rails steps and such.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Take some pics of these other parts you have. They may or may not be suitable. I assume you're gonna do single speed ? (if not, you should! )

If price is the main concern, you could buy the DK Xenia from Walmart.com for $299. It's a chromoly frame and the geo is good. I cant necessarily vouch for the qualit but i know the pre-Walmart DK Xenia was excellent--very durable. There's another thread about them on here.


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

That Nummers looks ok.. I would look to buy a used complete for sure. Building a bike is 10x more expensive. As far as the geo goes, I wouldn't worry as much about the standover and rear triangle- you probably aren't good enough to feel the difference. Since you're new to BMX you'll get used to anything just the same. Just make sure the chain stays are as short as possible. (easier for bunny hops and manuals)


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the chainstay tip.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I also already have a bb/crank/ wheelset new 3/32nd chain and new 1/8th chain, a stem, some rotors, handfull of seatposts. I'm sure one aol fit. I'm looking at a used giant stp 14" and komodo 16.5" 

I will be going ss/rigid

I think my best bet is the stp. Also looking for a p2
Found a kona scrap but don't see much info about it.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Im picking up an stp frame this weekend. 14" includes a whole cockpit got a great deal on it.

The only thing I will need is a fork, front/rear rings and chain. Should have it ready by Sunday. I'll post pics when its done! Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

kikoraa said:


> Im picking up an stp frame this weekend. 14" includes a whole cockpit got a great deal on it.
> 
> The only thing I will need is a fork, front/rear rings and chain. Should have it ready by Sunday. I'll post pics when its done! Thanks for all the help guys.


right on!:drumroll:


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

kikoraa said:


> Im picking up an stp frame this weekend. 14" includes a whole cockpit got a great deal on it.
> 
> The only thing I will need is a fork, front/rear rings and chain. Should have it ready by Sunday. I'll post pics when its done! Thanks for all the help guys.


Nice!


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

kikoraa said:


> Im picking up an stp frame this weekend. 14" includes a whole cockpit got a great deal on it.
> 
> The only thing I will need is a fork, front/rear rings and chain. Should have it ready by Sunday. I'll post pics when its done! Thanks for all the help guys.


:thumbsup:
Wow! Sounds good! Anyone know whether a 4x/dual bike can do DJ/street and park as well?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

kaneshiro76 said:


> :thumbsup:
> Wow! Sounds good! Anyone know whether a 4x/dual bike can do DJ/street and park as well?


Whether you can 'do' something on a bike versus whether it is optimal for it is two different things. Dual-sus 4 cross bikes are intended for rough rugged bmx-style tracks on the side of a mountain. Typically guys have 1 X 9 gears, 2 brakes, knobby tires.

For DJ, guys prefer hard tails and single speed and one brake. For park/street guys ride a DJ bike (with sus fork) or modify it even further, by running rigid fork and smoother tires. Sometimes no brakes, sometimes 2 brakes, sometimes 1 brake.. Sometimes pegs.

Check out some videos, see what you are in to.


----------



## Oxy (Jun 21, 2012)

Blkmrkt riot


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> Whether you can 'do' something on a bike versus whether it is optimal for it is two different things. Dual-sus 4 cross bikes are intended for rough rugged bmx-style tracks on the side of a mountain. Typically guys have 1 X 9 gears, 2 brakes, knobby tires.
> 
> For DJ, guys prefer hard tails and single speed and one brake. For park/street guys ride a DJ bike (with sus fork) or modify it even further, by running rigid fork and smoother tires. Sometimes no brakes, sometimes 2 brakes, sometimes 1 brake.. Sometimes pegs.
> 
> Check out some videos, see what you are in to.


:thumbsup:
Thanks sir! I'm still sideways on which frame to choose. Especially since the distributor's been pretty dodgy from the start. I rang this week and now he's trying to force me to pre-order. 'says deadline is in a few days and I gotta make downpayment otherwise its gonna be a few months wait again. Plus his prices vary from the their actual site.


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oxy said:


> Blkmrkt riot


I got an offer on a pre-owned riot but it's price is really very close to a brand new item which will allow me to choose colours. But yes I've heard so many nice things about it.


----------



## Briksgoogleme (Jul 31, 2012)

*Trek 4300 parts on haro steel reserve 1.8*

Hi I was wondering if I can use any parts from
My trek 4300 09' on a Haro steel reserve 1.8. Is it possible to use 100mm shocks on theharo
Since it takes 80mm also can I use the trek tires, rims & disc brakes. It's says they take the Same tire. The headset i know doesn't for but what about handle bars? Also I want to make it a SS. Is it just better to sell the trek complete and buy parts how much am I looking at ?


----------



## JFD27 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am in the same boat as the op. I have an old rocky mountain pipeline dual suspension but I just moved to florida and now it is a sidewalk queen. what can I do to convert it? obviously I would need smaller street tread tires. also with it having 26 gears or however many can I convert to single speed or even like a 7 speed. just completely do away with the gears next to the peddles? I have no clue but I am eager to learn.


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

JFD27 said:


> I am in the same boat as the op. I have an old rocky mountain pipeline dual suspension but I just moved to florida and now it is a sidewalk queen. what can I do to convert it? obviously I would need smaller street tread tires. also with it having 26 gears or however many can I convert to single speed or even like a 7 speed. just completely do away with the gears next to the peddles? I have no clue but I am eager to learn.


time for a new bike. you can't convert a full suspension and have it be worth more than a turd. There's a reason why no one rides full, and you not being a BMXer will have to figure that out. :thumbsup: It would be better and cheaper to buy a real single speed, or convert a hard tail.


----------



## JFD27 (Aug 11, 2012)

alrighty, hardtail coversion it is then. can I just buy a frame and use all the parts from my old mtb to get started? I would eventually upgrade the parts that I feel need it.


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

with out seeing it I would say most likely yes. You can buy a single speed spacer kit for the rear hub and you'll probably have to buy cranks and definitely a chain ring/ sprocket geared to your liking. ex: 25T chain ring and 12 on the hub is arguably the most common park ratio with 26" wheels.


----------



## Briksgoogleme (Jul 31, 2012)

Yea everyone is right with what they said. I had to buy new BB 
Internal headset
Chain
SS Conversion kit 
SS ChainRing
Headsetspacers 
All I was able to use from old trek was 
Handlebars
Forks rst gila 100mm 
Tires&Rims
Disc Brakes


----------



## JFD27 (Aug 11, 2012)

good info. thanks for the heads up. where does everyone buy there dj frames from? all my lbs just carry road bike stuff. wheres a good place to start looking? and im just starting out so I would like to try and find something that doesn't brake the bank either.


----------



## Briksgoogleme (Jul 31, 2012)

eBay I got lucky and got my frame for $120 just keep looking around


----------



## JFD27 (Aug 11, 2012)

see that's how much im trying to spend. like I said though, im completely new to this. what are some good starter frames to look at. ive really only looked at the giant stp frame and that can be a pretty penny. I don't really know any reputable brands. thanks


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

My giant stp I got off pinkbike for $150 and it included almost all cockpit parts. The Jamis komodo is $130 on jensonusa. Almost went with that. Also misfit psycles has the nummrs frame for $99.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i think you're better off selling the old Trek xc complete, then buying a new complete DJ. almost everything is different.

http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/pic-posts-only-no-discussion-lineup-2010-11-complete-dj-urban-mtbmx-bikes-707301.html


----------

